# Silver in color negative film



## hyderconsulting (Oct 24, 2010)

As I understand there is silver in undeveloped color negative film and not in the developed film?


----------



## butcher (Oct 24, 2010)

I am no photographer, but I thought the silver salts on un developed film exposed to light changed dark and to elemental metal, then they dissolved away the silver salt that was unchanged by the light so would not the silver metal be on the developed film and the silver salts be on the undeveloped film?

where is JUAN :?: he can clear this up for us.

I thought color film had very little silver (to none) and it was where the borders around the film or splices?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 25, 2010)

Undeveloped 35mm color film can run pretty high - I think it may run the same as the virgin film ends at the bottom of my chart.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7361&p=66841&hilit=silver+film+chart#p66841

Developed color film contains no silver - as I understand it, the silver is replaced with dyes during the development. Undeveloped color paper runs pretty low.

Juan Manuel?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry,I am late...I went to Mexico City for business for a few days.

Butcher and GSP are both right,color developed film has no silver...all silver remains in fixer,all what you see in a colour negative are dyes.

To process undeveloped film to recover silver just dip the negatives onto fixer(sodium/ammonium thiosulfate) and recover silver using electrolysis,zinc/HCl,sodim sulfide processes.

Silver content in films has been posted by GSP,for some other kind of films(like 400,800 and 1600 ASA or 4x5,5x7 and 8x10 plates) you can obtain that information on the "J Series",by Eastman Kodak,I have posted.

I hope it helps.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------

